# Sundown Dallas



## The Barbarian (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice pano...I'd like to see a slightly denser, darker shadow across the bottom...but still, a lovely scene!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe gone entirely?


----------

